# Andre Miller: 632 consecutive games



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Andre Miller recently has his 632 consecutive game streak snapped. Reason why ? He was getting pushed in the back numerous times by Blake Griffin. So Dre did what any player with the old school mentality would do. He put Blake Griffin on his backside. Now, I don't have any sources to quote, but apparently the rumor is, after Andre put Griffin down, he said come down to Compton anytime rookie. 

If you didn't know, Andre Miller is from Compton California, born and raised, and still has family and friends living there. Some of the notable names of guys that live in these parts, are gang bangers such as Smurf. 

At any rate, Andre Miller is a consummate professional, proven by his durability, and willingness to play every game like his last. Even if he has to go gangster on one of the high rising rookies in the NBA.

The following is a link about the celebration the Blazers did in horn of Andre Millers streak.

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/index.ssf/2010/12/a_day_that_andre_miller_will_a.html

The video is of Andre Miller welcoming Blake Griffin to the NBA.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It's a shame a suspension cause him to break his streak, but I can't argue for the reason he was suspended. 

That was pretty cool of LA and the rest to give him the surprise celebration to his streak.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

mgb said:


> It's a shame a suspension cause him to break his streak, *but I can't argue for the reason he was suspended*.


In that case, I will. To continue my acknowledging of the ridiculous parody between the NFL and NBA, the notoriously hard-cracking Roger Goodell allowed Andre Johnson to cleat up a week after right hooking a defenseless, helmetless Cortland Finnegan..

..and one of the most consistently underrated point guards of the past decade has this ironman-esque streak snapped because he shoved around one of the league's young ponyboys? Sigh.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well he didn't exactly shove around Griffin. It was a bit more blatant than that. He ran down the court and slam into Blake and knock him off the court. That's not shove around. I'm as big of a Blazers fan as you'll find, but even I know that is going to get him suspended.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Shove around was a metaphorical phrase. He bossed the league's golden child, the dude that's about to power through the dunk contest. Blake was playing overly physical and Andre got physical back. That's how it works in the real world and how it worked in the NBA up until 2000. Check yourself before you wreck yourself.

I'm glad you Blazers fans are content with this; it's just a good thing I'm not a Portland backer I guess.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> Shove around was a metaphorical phrase. He bossed the league's golden child, the dude that's about to power through the dunk contest. Blake was playing overly physical and Andre got physical back. That's how it works in the real world and how it worked in the NBA up until 2000. Check yourself before you wreck yourself.
> 
> I'm glad you Blazers fans are content with this; it's just a good thing I'm not a Portland backer I guess.


Believe me, Andre Miller was very discontent with the leagues officials suspending him. And I back Andre a 100 percent. If the league went back, and looked at the plays leading up to Miller knocking Blake on his backside, they should of seen Griffin pushing Andre Miller in the back several times. 

Also of note - When Andre Miller knocked Blake Griffin down, no foul was even called by the refs. The league took this upon them selves after the game was over, and everyone went home. to suspend Andre Miller. Total nonsense.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

36 Karat said:


> Shove around was a metaphorical phrase. He bossed the league's golden child, the dude that's about to power through the dunk contest. Blake was playing overly physical and Andre got physical back. That's how it works in the real world and how it worked in the NBA up until 2000. Check yourself before you wreck yourself.
> 
> I'm glad you Blazers fans are content with this; it's just a good thing I'm not a Portland backer I guess.


Since you were 10 or younger before 2000 I'll let you in on a little secret - you've never been allowed to run the full length of the court and bodycheck someone.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

632 straight games where he couldn't hit an open jumpshot...

Only kidding, I wouldn't want him on my team but he's a solid player I guess. Sucks his streak had to get snapped like that.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Dornado said:


> Since you were 10 or younger before 2000 I'll let you in on a little secret - you've never been allowed to run the full length of the court and bodycheck someone.


Ah, how age and wisdom form a tandem of an adage that gets readily abused. I didn't say it was within regulation to sprint into somebody and lay them out at any point. I did reference the period in basketball when someone who played dirty and received physical karma was the absolute norm, in fact, expectation. This wouldn't been more than two foul shots in that era.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It is one thing to during the game give a elbow/shove back, that is how to do it, but not to do what Andre did. That's the whole point. What you said is acceptable and common, but it is not what Andre did.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Right. It was an exaggerated response. I just hate to see the streak broken over it. I have a long, recorded beef with the league when it comes to punishment. I feel a fine would have been plenty applicable in this particular case.


----------

